# Ps 138:2



## D. Paul (Mar 10, 2008)

Psa 138:2 in the KJV reads: " _I will worship toward thy holy temple, and praise thy name for thy lovingkindness and for thy truth: for thou hast magnified thy word above all thy name_."

For many years I have heard this verse quoted this way. But...

the *1599 Geneva* reads this way (and certainly changes the perspective):
"_I will worship toward thine holy Temple and praise thy Name, because of thy louing kindenesse and for thy trueth: for thou hast magnified thy Name aboue all things by thy word_."

Which rendering is the better?


----------



## D. Paul (Mar 12, 2008)

Maybe to be more clear:

Does not one translation (KJV) make this sound as though God honors his Word above his Name while the other (Geneva) says he honors his Name *by* his word. These are two different ideas being conveyed, it would seem. Anybody?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 12, 2008)

It is poetry, and might even be susceptible of a kind of deliberate_ sensus plenoir_.

The ESV goes: Psa 138:2 "I bow down toward your holy temple and give thanks to your name for your steadfast love and your faithfulness, for you have exalted above all things your name and your word."

Literally, it goes "for you made great upon all name of you word of you."

Over all, I prefer the KJV, as the Geneva has supplied a "by".


----------



## D. Paul (Mar 12, 2008)

Contra_Mundum said:


> It is poetry, and might even be susceptible of a kind of deliberate[/i] sensus plenoir[/i].
> 
> The ESV goes: Psa 138:2 "I bow down toward your holy temple and give thanks to your name for your steadfast love and your faithfulness, for you have exalted above all things your name and your word."
> 
> ...



Great. Thank you, Contra. So then, it is not reasonable to say God has exalted one "over" or above the other? Because people have quoted this to say the scriptures are regarded more highly than God's very own name. That just doesn't settle right.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 12, 2008)

I didn't say I prefered the ESV, but the *KJV*. I just threw another translation in there to show that different ones try to render the same words, and come up with different renderings.

I think, unless someone can show me a missed assimilation, that I think the KJV has it right, and the Word is lifted above any "attribute" which is essentially what we get when God "names" himself. I think the old LXX gives the same KJV sense in its Greek translation. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 4, 2008)

> *Psa 138:2* in the KJV reads: "I will worship toward thy holy temple, and praise thy name for thy lovingkindness and for thy truth: for thou hast magnified thy word above all thy name."



Hello Donald,

In the ancient Hebrew mind the "name" of God was not the mere appellation we in these times use the word and concept – a label to designate a person – but referred to the present Being of His Majesty; to say his name was to invoke Him Himself, His very presence.

Here David, by the Holy Spirit, is saying that God magnifies His word above all other attributes and characteristics. This may well be a reference to God the eternal Son, who was to become the Word made flesh. At any rate, it is only by God's word that we know anything of Him at all; it is by His word He reveals His glory and grace – _all_ His attributes, His decrees and eternal plan, His blessed will – so it is little wonder He would magnify that by which we know all else of Him.


----------

